# HSS724ACTD won't go into reverse



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got a new HSS724 with only 15 hrs on it and while I was out clearing snow this morning it wouldn't go into reverse it works in drive ok and when I press the levers its moves ok but not with the lever. The lever just barely moves past neutral everything looks ok. It moves in reverse just enough to say it moves . Something isn't letting the lever go all the way back so I guess it's a trip to the dealer


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - something doesn't' sound like it's adjusted right........ or you have a bent lever? It didn't' slam around in the back of the truck on it's way home did it? I have bent shift levers that way before...... be sure to tie it down or block the wheels......


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I agree, it probably needs adjusted.
If you are comfortable with adjusting it, I would call the dealer and ask for help to avoid loading it up and hauling it over and back home.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I purchased it last March and it stays in my shed .not in a truck since honda one delivered it


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I meant not having to take/haul it to the dealer for repair.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

I just want to be clear in your statement "lever just barely moves past neutral" I'm sure I am over-reading this but the level won't physically move past (towards you) from N or the level itself moves fine and the machine just doesn't respond? There was been a few posts on the HSS series regarding significant reduction in speed in both directions from constant reversing and forward motion in areas of their driveway. I don't think that is the issue but I wanted to get the clarification on the physical motion of the lever itself.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

The lever won't physical move past the natural position .. I checked the cable and it's not bent . It's feels like it's down by the transmission . Like something isn't letting it move past neutral position (towards me)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

kirky2126 said:


> I got a new HSS724 ... The lever just barely moves past neutral everything looks ok.


Sorry to read of the trouble, but for sure have a dealer do an inspection and evaluate the machine; the root cause of the problem shouldn't be too hard to isolate. Factory defective parts or workmanship are fully covered under the 36-month warranty. Be sure the dealer service person discusses any recommended work that is not covered under warranty, and gets your authorization before the work starts.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I went out and tipped snowblower on its right side ( about 45%) not all the way over and started to move the lever and it started to work again so I went out and and cleaned eod that the plow piled up and sometimes it would get a little stiff to put in reverse when I finished and was putting snowblower in my shed I noticed a metal bracket on the ground .. At least I found the problem now back to the dealer to get it fixed .. The bracket got couple wear marks in it and by the looks of it was wearing for a while


----------

